# Woke up and saw this on Amazon...



## joeperry97 (Nov 24, 2008)

Availability: Usually ships within 11 to 13 weeks. Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.  





I ordered mine on the 19th and it still says delivery Dec. 12-16. I'm going to be very upset if it takes 11 weeks to get mine. That would mean my Nov. 30 b-day present would get here at the end of Jan. at the earliest.


----------



## sciteach602 (Nov 20, 2008)

WOW...  I wonder if they're back ordered still because of Oprah.  Who knew that Oprah could have such an effect on literature.  Oh wait... Nevermind


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, it's like back to last year at this time...when it sold out in 5.5 hours and then was backordered for months.

L


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow!!  I really can't believe they haven't done everything possible (and maybe they have, who knows) to have them in stock for Christmas.  I'm sure it was because of Oprah - but they knew it was going to be on there and I'm sure well aware of what would happen.  
I hope I got Matt's ordered in time, it still says Dec 16-19 for his.  I hope so!  He'd be so bummed if it got held up even longer than that.  
But, at least I've got mine   !!  I'm such a bad person.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am surprised that they did not try to get more Kindles made before Oprah had it on her show. And that they did not get more made this year for Christmas. The Kindle is the perfect gift to buy for Christmas.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm so glad I purchased my Kindle when I did. I ordered mine the last of Oct I believe it was on the 29th. I watches as it was shipped out of Kansas City using the shipment tracking feature.  In just a few days my UPS man brought my new Kindle to my door Nov. 3rd. I don't know if I could have endured a long wait like have been being posted.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

joeperry97 said:


> I ordered mine on the 19th and it still says delivery Dec. 12-16. I'm going to be very upset if it takes 11 weeks to get mine. That would mean my Nov. 30 b-day present would get here at the end of Jan. at the earliest.


I think you're probably ok, joe. From everything I've heard, those shipping estimates are on the conservative side. You'll be getting yours soon, so those people who are just now getting around to ordering will have to wait on you


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

joeperry97 said:


> Availability: Usually ships within 11 to 13 weeks. Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.
> 
> I ordered mine on the 19th and it still says delivery Dec. 12-16. I'm going to be very upset if it takes 11 weeks to get mine. That would mean my Nov. 30 b-day present would get here at the end of Jan. at the earliest.


Oh, what a long wait for new orders!

If they told you Dec 12 - 16, then it will come at that time. It is others after you that will have the looooonnnnngggg agonizing wait for theirs.

I havn't seen your name before so:

Welcome Aboard JoePerry, this is a great place to be while you wait for your Kindles arrival.

--sailor


----------



## joeperry97 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been lurking for a couple weeks while I was researching my Kindle purchase. I wanted to make sure it was exactly what I wanted, and I'm certain it is. 

I'm glad to hear you guys think it will still get here on time. I think I saw Vampire got his the other day and it took about 2 weeks so I'm hoping I'll get mine a little early. I'm off for Thanksgiving break this week and would love to have it now. Oh well, patience grasshopper.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I think they've just run out. Can't get those batteries made fast enough. Doesn't anyone remember the Wii being impossible to find for the last TWO Christmas seasons?


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

joeperry97 said:


> Availability: Usually ships within 11 to 13 weeks. Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.
> 
> I ordered mine on the 19th and it still says delivery Dec. 12-16. I'm going to be very upset if it takes 11 weeks to get mine. That would mean my Nov. 30 b-day present would get here at the end of Jan. at the earliest.


I wonder if that for those who order now. When it was on back order last time, it was first come first served. So when you order on the 19th you save your spot in line, so hopeful you will get you new kindle before or around the 12-16. good luck.

Jodi


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

sciteach602 said:


> WOW... I wonder if they're back ordered still because of Oprah. Who knew that Oprah could have such an effect on literature. Oh wait... Nevermind


It is also the Christmas season, so that may be a reason as well.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just looked to see if the replacement batteries are available and they are not, so I do think it is a battery issue. I am just so glad I ordered mine
the day of the show. I just hope this does not put off too many people from buying one at all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

I think Amazon should have insisted that Oprah either do her Kindle show earlier in the season or have her wait until her "Favorite Things: Christmas" episode. At least they should have considered that her push of the product might overflow into the Christmas season purchases due to the timing of the show.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oy, I just ordered mine on the 20th, 4 days ago. It says delivery 16-18 of December. I had to wait that long because I had to save up the money for the Kindle and I had some Giftcard codes I was waiting on that I earned through my surveys. I am worried now.  

As long as I don't get a return send to me its all ok. I am going to sit on pins and needles now.  

Can someone hold my hand please?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Atunah, we are here for you. You will have the best support system you could find anywhere.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh man! I had every intention of ordering my daughter's Kindle today! She _was_ going to get one for Christmas. I guess I'll continue to share Edgar


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Order it anyway. . . estimates may be conservative. . . if it doesn't come wrap up your old box with an IOU in it.  

Ann


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Order it anyway. . . estimates may be conservative. . . if it doesn't come wrap up your old box with an IOU in it.
> 
> Ann


Ann that is a Great Idea


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I did. It's got an estimated delivery date of February 12-19th. I do hope it changes, but I'll come up with a plan B just in case.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

They are availbable for immediate delivery through EBay.  The prices are very high, however, there is some promotion through microsoft in which you can get up to 25% back in cash.  So the price could be about $300 or so.  My only advice is to purchase new and unopened.  I got my Kindle that way and it worked out great!  It even came directly from amazon.  This was in Sept.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Out of fun I clicked on new and used on Amazon and someone is selling a new one for 499 and then someone listed one for 5000  

Obvioulsy the 5000 one is a joke, but I am sure the other one is not. Reminds me off the Wii fiasko where people would pay hundreds of dollars more just to get it by christmas and then afterwards, they were everywhere for the regular price of 250. 

I know its all capitalistic, but I still find it sad the way some try to make a buck that way. 

I am frantically checking my status over and over on Amazon. I am so worried that it will change to February too.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I am frantically checking my status over and over on Amazon. I am so worried that it will change to February too.


Atunah, I think you're ok, too. They're probably getting exponentially more orders every day. At least you're way ahead in line compared to all those suckers who are waiting for Black Friday deals.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I really wanted to order sooner, but I still had to save up and wait on my giftcards from amazon. I was helpless watching the Oprah coupon expire, the ship time went from 2-3 days to 1-2 weeks, then 2-3 weeks then 3-4 when I was finally able to order.  
It was complete torture, but nothing I could do about it. Now if my giftcards hadn't arrived on the 20th, I would be looking at February and it might have left me wimpering in the corner in the fetal position.   Its bad enough as it is. 

And yes, I just checked my status again


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

I  was just telling my husband about the long back order on Kindles now, and he said "you've still got the box and everything, you can sell it on Ebay and make a profit."  
Ummmmmmmmm, NO WAY!! 

I'm just glad he bought me mine back in September.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I think Amazon should have insisted that Oprah either do her Kindle show earlier in the season or have her wait until her "Favorite Things: Christmas" episode. At least they should have considered that her push of the product might overflow into the Christmas season purchases due to the timing of the show.


Really? You think Amazon or anyone tells Oprah what and when to do it? I am sure they are just grateful she chose to feature it at all... it was there own bad planning that they were not prepared for the reaction. Oprah is probably one of the most (if not the most) powerful media personalities in the world. Just look who is about to move into the white house!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Joe and welcome to the boards. Hang out here and we will all help you pass the time! Hopefully it won't be as long as they say.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

it seems like the last batch of ppl who got Kindles (myself included), that they got them early.  For me, I got a date when I ordered, and then they updated the delivery date (to an earlier date) once it shipped.  So, keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I knew I should have bought a dozen of them.....


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Hmmm ... not sure what I will do now.  I was going to order next month ... with a 3-4 month wait, I might go in another direction.  Oh well.  If it's going to take that long, I may as well wait until 2.0 arrives.  I will be facing a 4-5 month wait now anyway, so a few more months waiting for 2.0 won't be all that long.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Bruin, you do know that Amazon does not actually charge for your item until it ships. Therefore with the extended wait already in place, it would be a good idea to go ahead and order it now. Then you would be assured of getting one in the 11-13 week range.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Welcome aboard joeperry!

*


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I knew I should have bought a dozen of them.....


Word! I looked on ebay and they are going for 400.00 and more! Buying a few extra with the Oprah discount to "flip" might have been a smart move!


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Rainbow, I did not know that ... I'll think if over tonight and decide whether to order tomorrow or wait until 2.0.  Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> Rainbow, I did not know that ... I'll think if over tonight and decide whether to order tomorrow or wait until 2.0. Thanks for the quick reply.


Bruin, you may be waiting quite some time for version 2. Amazon has only said it will come out SOMETIME in 2009. Could be sooner, but with the economy the way it is it may be MUCH later. Just mho.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> Rainbow, I did not know that ... I'll think if over tonight and decide whether to order tomorrow or wait until 2.0. Thanks for the quick reply.


Bruinboy, there's no guarantee when 2.0 will be released, and then there will be another flood of orders, meaning another long wait to get yours.


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

OK, you convinced me ... I'll order today ... then I'll rely on you all to post fun and informative posts for the next three months to get me through the AGONIZING wait


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> OK, you convinced me ... I'll order today ... then I'll rely on you all to post fun and informative posts for the next three months to get me through the AGONIZING wait


*You're among great company here Bruinboy...we'll try to help you pass the time until your Kindle arrives *


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

You can download some of the many free books mentioned here and download mobipocket reader  and read them on your computer.  BTW  what is your computers name.  Mine is Herman.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> You can download some of the many free books mentioned here and download mobipocket reader and read them on your computer. BTW what is your computers name. Mine is Herman.


I thought it was Genie?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> OK, you convinced me ... I'll order today ... then I'll rely on you all to post fun and informative posts for the next three months to get me through the AGONIZING wait


Oh, we're good at that. Once you have a Kindle registered to your account, you can start downloading books. We have lots of free book and bargain book recommendations in the book corner. AND you can start planning your gifts for your Kindle.

AND we love doing countdowns for people once you get that shipping notice!

Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I thought it was Genie?


My Kindle is Genie

My computer is Herman when mad at it and Honey when it is in good graces.


----------



## Doc Rhubarb (Nov 15, 2008)

I have to say I am very torn by the new Kindle shipping dates.

1.  My sympathy to those who are forced to wait 3 months for their Kindles to arrive.  

2.  WAY TO GO KINDLE!  Everyone wants ya!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dori said:


> My Kindle is Genie
> 
> My computer is Herman when mad at it and Honey when it is in good graces.


I have a desktop and a laptop. Their names are Fred and George (Weasley).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do they play tricks on you?



Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do they play tricks on you?
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Yes. I reached for Fred's mouse the other day and it turned into a rubber chicken.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I have a desktop and a laptop. Their names are Fred and George (Weasley).


'adores Gred and Feorge...uh...Fred and George'

I got to see the actors here at DragonCon last year. A bit disconcerting to see them with their normal brown hair rather than red, but they were nice fellows. Fred and George Weasley are among my top 5 HP characters!

Nemo


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> 'adores Gred and Feorge...uh...Fred and George'
> 
> I got to see the actors here at DragonCon last year. A bit disconcerting to see them with their normal brown hair rather than red, but they were nice fellows. Fred and George Weasley are among my top 5 HP characters!
> 
> Nemo


Love the twins ... James and Oliver, too. You'll get to see them with much darker hair in HBP if the pictures I've seen posted are any indication. Ginny, too. Weasleys without red hair? Harry without his scar? What are they going to do to us next.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> My Kindle is Genie
> 
> My computer is Herman when mad at it and Honey when it is in good graces.


Ah, okay. Thanks for setting me straight.

L


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, It looks like my hoped for Christmas present just became a Birthday Present...(April 5).  I Suggested to DW that I order it now and hope it would be here in time for spring break.  Her answer:Unless you have the cash in hand right now...Don't you dare!      

Guess its socks and an ugly tie again this year!

Jim


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Jim, I feel your pain.  After ordering today, mine is due mid February.  My b-day is July.  Mine will be a Valentine gift to myself.  At least by the time it arrives, I will be able to afford all kinds of books.  I might even order the LA Times so I can follow my Bruins a little closer


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

We ordered a Kindle for my hubby on Nov. 15th. The ship date is Dec. 8th to 12th. I thought that was quite a wait but am quickly changing my opinion. Tim asks me every day, "Did my Kindle ship yet?"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It does seem like they frequently ship them quicker than their estimate.  Hope that's true in your case!

Betsy


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Doc Rhubarb said:


> I have to say I am very torn by the new Kindle shipping dates.
> 
> 1. My sympathy to those who are forced to wait 3 months for their Kindles to arrive.
> 
> 2. WAY TO GO KINDLE! Everyone wants ya!


Thumbs up to that!

Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

EyeMc said:


> Well, It looks like my hoped for Christmas present just became a Birthday Present...(April 5). I Suggested to DW that I order it now and hope it would be here in time for spring break. Her answer:Unless you have the cash in hand right now...Don't you dare!
> 
> Guess its socks and an ugly tie again this year!
> 
> Jim


Why is she worried about cash in hand now? Amazon does not charge for an item until it ships. You can save up the $ for in the meantime, right ?

Marci


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

EyeMc said:


> Well, It looks like my hoped for Christmas present just became a Birthday Present...(April 5).


Gosh, now I feel guilty about obsessing about my ship date after only one week of waiting.  I really feel for you and Bruinboy! I too waited for cash in hand before ordering, I wish now I'd just gone to my Credit Union and gotten a loan (cheaper than credit card rates from Amazon!) Now we need to come up with a program to help those who are waiting these long tlmes, I think that the hand-holding I'm getting around here is keeping me from getting really crazy!

Katiekat


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts, Katiekat.  It will be a strange "down time" when no one will be receiving a new Kindle.  If the shipping dates are accurate then no one will be receiving Kindles the entire month of January!!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I ordered on the 20th and my shipping just changed to after Christmas  . It now says 16-29, but it specifically says after christmas. 

It was 16-18 up until yesterday. 

I am totally bummed now.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

What the heck, now it changed to Februrary 13 -14 . Now I am really peeved.  .


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Atunah said:


> What the heck, now it changed to Februrary 13 -14 . Now I am really peeved. .


And well you should be ... talk about changing the rules of the game!!! Sorry, but now we have something special in common ... an AGONIZING wait!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Atunah said:


> What the heck, now it changed to Februrary 13 -14 . Now I am really peeved. .


I know it's easy to say with my Kindle in hand, but I still think you're going to get yours soon. You have a registered Kindle, which means there is a physical device with your name on it. Think positive!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks, but I don't think I will get this any sooner now. I think the reason its still registered is because I already got books for it. 

And as I checked again on the date, it now changed to 13-24, so another bump to later. I am gong to stop checking, this is just crazy


----------



## joeperry97 (Nov 24, 2008)

I just checked mine as well and it says dec. 12-29. *This item will arrive after Dec. 25*

I'm not exactly happy about this, but since I know that some nice ladies read this board, I'll refrain from saying how I really feel.  

I might call and try to get the $18 in shipping charges refunded or something.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

As we all sit and wait, rather impatiently I might add, for our already beloved Kindles to arrive I noticed a bright spot.  Yesterday there were 202K plus books available for Kindle..today 203K plus.  In the last month or so I believe around 5K plus books have been added.  That is an astounding and exciting piece of information.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

EyeMc said:


> Well, It looks like my hoped for Christmas present just became a Birthday Present...(April 5). I Suggested to DW that I order it now and hope it would be here in time for spring break. Her answer:Unless you have the cash in hand right now...Don't you dare!
> 
> Guess its socks and an ugly tie again this year!
> 
> Jim


*Maybe she'll let you pick out the tie? 

You won't be billed until it's actually shipped...would that work with DW*


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

Her motive may be twofold. She is trying to "teach" the kids (and me) "fiscal responsibility"


Spoiler



(this of course does not apply to shoes or clothes for her)



OR

She has already ordered one for me, and doesn't want me pre-empting her gift.

My tactic... order it now.

If she got me one already, GREAT! Cancel pending order from Amazon.

If not, then my order should be filled mid-Feb. just in time for our trip to the beach!

Jim (who usually makes it a policy not to deceive DW... but these are extenuating circumstances... right?!?)


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok...Ordered


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Jim, be careful, very careful, tread lightly, very lightly, when it comes to a DW!!!!

You are a much, much braver man than I.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't know where you live, but most places shoes are a necessity.  Shoes is a plural word.


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

Easier to ask for forgiveness...?

By mid-Feb she will be in the last semester of PhD classes.  If this is like any other semester... she won't even notice that it has arrived.

Seriously, when she is in hard core school mode, she has to be reminded to eat!  Very focused and determined this one.


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

Dori said:


> Don't know where you live, but most places shoes are a necessity. Shoes is a plural word.


In Buffalo, so BOOTS are also a necessity. But 37 pair of shoes?!? 

Sorry all; Just grumpy about Amazon's poor planning. Now I'm (sort of) taking it out on her... really not fair is it... maybe she needs somethins sparkly...Hmmmm.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

EyeMc said:


> Ok...Ordered


Congrats Doc!! And now the waitng begins, lots of support here. 

Linda


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

EyeMc said:


> In Buffalo, so BOOTS are also a necessity. But 37 pair of shoes?!?
> 
> Sorry all; Just grumpy about Amazon's poor planning. Now I'm (sort of) taking it out on her... really not fair is it... maybe she needs somethins sparkly...Hmmmm.


*Heck yeah, 37 pairs of shoes are a necessity...if anything, she needs more but babe, anything sparkly will always be appreciated as long as it's not a kitchen appliance 

WTG Doc!!!*


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

EyeMc ... I ordered yesterday and got a delivery window from Feb 12-24.  What did you get today?  Just curious.


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> EyeMc ... I ordered yesterday and got a delivery window from Feb 12-24. What did you get today? Just curious.


Same Due Date


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think they put me in line behind you guys even. Mine says 13-24 Feb and I ordered on the 20th. Hmpf. 

We should take bets who's Kindle gets here first


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Atunah and EyeMc ... what should we bet?  Or better yet, we can start an official, the Atunah, Bruinboy and EyeMc Wait Club


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to the Expectant Kindle Club, McJim


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

I feel so fat!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

EyeMc said:


> I feel so fat!!


But you do have that certain glow about you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm SO glad I ordered mine last month! Ordered around 10pm on Oct. 30th, was at my door 4 days later.


----------

